# How to marry a millionaire??



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

This article makes men sound stupid. :|
[Although I don't really think all of them are..]

This woman decided to reveal her story about how she managed to marry a millionaire. 



> .....So when my marriage fizzled out and I found myself nudging 40, I decided to reinvent myself into the kind of woman that a wealthy man might find attractive. But how could a beauty counter assistant from Brigg pull it off?
> 
> In my head, I made a mental list of how I would go about it. No man is going to look at a woman he believes is simply after his money, so I had to pretend I had my own.





> ...If I was going to convince someone that I had the same life as them — and, more importantly, that I could fit into their world — I needed to know the places that they were talking about, and exactly how to behave...





> ...On my profile, I described myself as a ‘fun-loving, sophisticated woman’, and said that I was looking for a man who liked ‘the finer things in life’. Obviously I didn’t say that I was looking for someone with money, because that would have put people off, but I hoped it was clear all the same...





> ...So for weeks I sent these vague emails, giving him very little information about me but finding out more and more about his life. He owned his own business and took five-star holidays in the Caribbean. I was thrilled when he asked me to meet him for a date in New York...





> ....Apart from my gorgeous husband and our lovely homes, I’ve got a beautiful white Mercedes to drive and a closet full of amazing clothes, not to mention a diamond bracelet and Rolex watch.
> 
> Do I feel like I’m still playing a part? In some ways, yes I do. I’m still careful to keep things vague when I talk to people about my background.
> 
> ...


Please read more about it here...
How to marry a millionaire: Shop girl Kim reinvented herself to land a rich husband | Daily Mail Online


Not that it has never happened before, but what surprises me is why on Earth would she ever decide to tell her "secret" so openly on the internet? {Besides the fact that she wanted to have her 4 minutes of *fame*, is she that stupid to think her husband won't read it? }.

Also, I guess her husband might have assumed her reasons for wanting to marry him but assuming and reading about it on the internet are two different things.

Plus, there are many women like her out there.., even prettier, younger and so on...
Was it that hard for him to find one who wanted to marry him for exactly the same reasons? 

I am left guessing that hot sex could be his only reason.... :nerd:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*This woman seems far more interested in the monetary aspect of marriage than in the love aspect. When ol' "Daddy Warbucks" finally tires of her companionship and kicks her to the curb, then that's when she'll find out just how much more important that money is over love, at least to some people! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

lovelygirl said:


> This article makes men sound stupid. :|
> [Although I don't really think all of them are..]
> 
> This woman decided to reveal her story about how she managed to marry a millionaire.
> ...


The small handful of women I met that were only interested in money were very open and blatant about it which I actually appreciate. I would rather know up front than down the road that they want status more than a relationship. I have never been rich, never going to be and that's ok with me and has to be ok with my partner. I imagine men and women who are wealthy have to deal with these sorts of problems. I would imagine it's exhausting wondering if their SO is only interesting in their money.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I was married to a millionnaire.

*I *divorced *him.*

Money does not buy happiness. (Gee, how many times have we heard THAT old adage???)

This whole concept is sick, just sick. I hope she's happy with her new, "re-invented" self.

It won't last. It never does when you are not being true to yourself.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> I was married to a millionnaire.
> 
> *I *divorced *him.*
> 
> ...



Me too! It is not all it is cracked up to be.

I didn't set out to marry a millionaire, and he wasn't when I married him. I was not any happier as the wealth grew, happiness doesn't increase with your bank balance.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Btw... LOTS of people today are "millionnaires"... Through smart investing, retirement funds, business opportunities, 401-Ks.

Ever read "The Millionnaire Next Door"?

It doesn't mean *squat *in terms of the "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" BS...

Sheesh...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think there are a lot of millionaires who are not necessarily looking for someone similarly wealthy, but someone they like. I don't think it would be that difficult to marry one. My suggestions (and I know a number of millionaires - its not that much money these days).

1). meeting people. Try to work at a place where you will be interacting with wealthy people. The desk at the jet center at an airport - or even driving the airplane fuel truck can work well. Otherwise maybe desk work at a yacht club. Tour guide, ski instructor. Learn about what you are doing - become interested in it. 

2). Look for someone you like. Its not a meat market - find someone who is actively appealing to you rearguardless of their money. 

3). Give them an opportunity - some of the people you meet may be quite shy around women (since the bold ones may already be attached). "Do you need fuel sir, which plane?". "Yes, is NXXXX, just an old Beechcraft bonanza, top off both tanks". "Will - Oh a bonanza - what year". "1968" "The Vtail bonanzas are beautiful, I've always wanted to fly in one....".

4). Enjoy the time you spend with them. Don't be goal oriented. People who are having fun are fun to be around. 


Its fine to marry someone with money, but I think if you marry someone just because of their money it will not end well.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

My GF used to date a very rich guy and from her and others I have heard a couple of things that I wondered if the other ladies who dated or married millionaires could way in on.

One is that people with money are no more happy than those who don't have as much, yes they have bigger houses and cars that cost more but in terms of happy they are the same or more miserable

Two is that a few of my female friends who dated rich guys say they always felt like possessions. That they were never taken seriously they were just another thing to have and when those guys were done with them they were cut loose.
@happy as a clam and @kristin2349 did you share either of those perspectives?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

The internet is full of "sophisticated women who appreciate the finer things" who are "looking to meet a handsome, successful, financial secure man" She found a "John".....good for her.

As for "millionaire", that term needs updating. A millionaire in today's dollars is a bum compared to a millionaire of even 40 yrs ago. Today I think you'd have to be making a million a yr with little or no debt not have a million in net assets.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I was married to a millionnaire.
> 
> *I *divorced *him.*
> 
> ...


Money does not buy happiness for sure. But it buys a lot of other things. :grin2:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Bugged said:


> she's not even pretty imo(though I like her legs)..she's supposed to be 43 but she looks like my aunt...


Definitely doesn't look 43. Probably 53. If she was willing to lie about everything else to land daddy warbux, why not her age too.

Although, admittedly, she has kept herself in shape for a woman her age. Which does go a long way, given the typical american woman is generally overweight on an exponential scale given the entitlement mentality in this country. (If she really is 43, then I would question whether or not she was a sun worshiper, smoker, or drug/alcohol abuser, since those activities will prematurely age women.)

I'm willing to bet the pre-nup is iron-clad, with a BMI clause too.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> One is that people with money are no more happy than those who don't have as much, yes they have bigger houses and cars that cost more but in terms of happy they are the same or more miserable.


 @Wolf1974...

In all honesty, I never felt like a possession (my ex was too LD to even notice :rofl. HOWEVER, I owned THREE million dollar+ properties (7,000 sq ft marital residence plus a vacation property in the NC mountains as well as an undeveloped oceanfront beach lot in NC).

Plus FIVE cars...

Did ANY of that buy me happiness, intimacy in my marriage, a true life partner?

NO! 

Let me repeat that... NO!

I gave it all up. Today, I live in a 1,400 sq ft ranch that's FULLY paid for. I have a partner who is a partner in all ways who ADORES me, and I adore HIM. We travel a lot, go hunting, fishing, camping, shooting, riding motorcycles, hiking, and weight lifting. 

No trip to the Caribbean, Bali, Tahiti (a week at most of pleasure) is worth the trade-off of total bliss with a partner who "gets me." In all ways. Every night I get to snuggle up to the love of my life. And thank God and my lucky stars!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> My GF used to date a very rich guy and from her and others I have heard a couple of things that I wondered if the other ladies who dated or married millionaires could way in on.
> 
> *One is that people with money are no more happy than those who don't have as much, yes they have bigger houses and cars that cost more but in terms of happy they are the same or more miserable*
> 
> ...



I think in terms of happiness it is the same, I don't really think anyone is more miserable because they are well off.

There have been numerous studies done that show once you reach a certain level of income, which is fairly modest about 75K per year then your "happiness" doesn't increase for any amount over that. That was the number they found that allows people to live comfortable enough to be "happy". I think that is what most people really want when they think they'd like to be "rich". Enough to pay your bills and handle emergency expenses without worry, live in a comfortable, safe home and neighborhood, drive a reliable car and take a decent vacation once a year and go out to eat once or twice a week without financial worry. 


I was raised in a wealthy family in a very wealthy area of the country. I didn't really know that we were wealthy, I wasn't exposed to poverty until I was older, it was just something I saw on TV. I was also taught how to respect money and not to just blow through it.

When I got married, which was right out of college. My Ex was/is really smart and driven he was a consultant and I traveled all over the world with him. He made a really nice living (upper middle class) within a few years he was a "high potential" exec. at a Fortune 100 company. He is now a Sr. VP and COO of that company and makes 7 figures. 

I started my own company while we were married and got lucky early on and that carried me over the years. But my main role during the marriage was always a corporate wife. Yes we had/I still have "the big house" and a vacation home, and nice cars and all the stuff. That doesn't make you happy. I haven't had to worry about financial things. That wasn't ever part of my marital stress, but there was still stress on the marriage. I am still divorced after 20+ years.

I didn't ever feel like a possesion of his, not ever. I never felt like the money was "his" it was always "ours" I had more money coming in to the marriage (trust fund from my grandfather). I earned plenty of money from a business I started so I did contribute.

When our marriage was done, it was me that filed. He did have an affair, but didn't want to divorce. I "cut him loose" and financially he was more than fair, he came out on the losing end of that.

That is just my experience of it. I didn't set out to marry a "rich" man, if I had things might have been much different.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> @Wolf1974...
> 
> In all honesty, I never felt like a possession (my ex was too LD to even notice :rofl. HOWEVER, I owned THREE million dollar+ properties (7,000 sq ft marital residence plus a vacation property in the NC mountains as well as an undeveloped oceanfront beach lot in NC).
> 
> ...



This is my next step. I got the "big house" in the divorce I own it free and clear but it is just a piece of the past now. I worked with the architect on design and picked all the finishes and was on site every day. It was built for "us" not me alone and living here isn't at all what I wan't now. So I am in the process of selling it to do what Clam has done (and finding a guy that makes me as happy as hers does wouldn't be bad either).


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Btw... LOTS of people today are "millionnaires"... Through smart investing, retirement funds, business opportunities, 401-Ks.
> 
> Ever read "The Millionnaire Next Door"?
> 
> It doesn't mean *squat *in terms of the "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" BS...


Very true!

I'm married to a multi-millionaire, and so is my wife.  And, since we had less than nothing when we got married, there's no chance either of us married the other for money.

I think we are very much as described in "The Millionaire Next Door", we live in a fairly modest (albeit comfortable) manner.

Our happiness comes in knowing that it's now highly unlikely (never say never) that we will ever have financial issues for the rest of our lives.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> This is my next step. I got the "big house" in the divorce *I own it free and clear but it is just a piece of the past now.*


My advice (unsolicited though it may be)???!!!

GET RID OF IT!!

The property taxes will eat you alive. Not to mention maintenance, repairs, insurance, etc.

I was awarded my 7,000+ sq ft home in my divorce settlement, I PROMPTLY sold it... bought a cute ranch (I paid for it in CASH) with a whole lot of cash left over to boot!

Don't be a slave to material possessions...

That's my best advice...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
money most certainly does not make you happy, but used carefully it will avoid a lot of things that can make you unhappy,

I think the trick is to adjust your lifestyle comfortably below what you can afford, so you can ignore the random money problems life throws your way.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> ... I think the trick is to adjust your lifestyle comfortably below what you can afford, so you can ignore the random money problems life throws your way.


That's it!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> money most certainly does not make you happy, but used carefully it will avoid a lot of things that can make you unhappy,
> 
> I think the trick is to adjust your lifestyle comfortably below what you can afford, so you can ignore the random money problems life throws your way.


Completely agree.

Live BENEATH your means.

Save money, don't squander. At the same time, allow yourself life's little pleasures... some travel, delicious food, a pedicure, a deep-muscle massage.

Money is only the means to an end. The "end" is your mental well-being and happiness.

Happy by Pharrell Williams


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> My advice (unsolicited though it may be)???!!!
> 
> GET RID OF IT!!
> 
> ...


It is going girl. I had a tractor trailer load of furnishings and "stuff" taken to an auction house recently and a whole other tractor trailer taken to the Salvation Army. Simplifying feels much better. 

Neither of us was fighting for the house at all, it was given to me outside of the settlement but I knew as soon as I filed it was going on the market. The OW had photos of the yard and the greenspace surrounding it on her FB page! It needs to go.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *This woman seems far more interested in the monetary aspect of marriage than in the love aspect. *
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Isn't that the way it usually is for women? Women look at the paycheck a guy has long before anything else


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Having money has it's own challenges.
People hate on you just because of the car you drive.
Family members expect you to help them out of a financial jam.
Children are more easily spoiled and take longer to cut the cord, if at all.
People want to use your stuff and "hang out" at your place all the time. Not because they want to be with you but because they want to be with your "stuff."
Estate planning is a big pain in the asss. People, even children become more focused on what you have and when they will "get" it than you. 

In the back of your head you always wonder if your spouse actually loves you for who you are or just because of what you can provide.

People who work on your house or cars always think they can charge more because you have more. It also carries more worry about keeping and protecting what you already have. Alarms, insurance policies, etc. etc.

You develop a paranoid attitude about possible litigation, always looking for someone who wants to screw you.

Basically, having money CAN be lonely and CAN be dangerous when trying to find a spouse.
In fact, I believe it is enormously more difficult finding "true love" if you are wealthy. 

As someone once told me, the only difference between the wealthy and the poor is that the wealthy have more zeros attached to their problems.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
generalizations about billions of people rarely make sense.

Certainly some women are out for money, but others want other things. Same way that some men date for appearance, some don't. 

Similarly some people with money flaunt it to make sure everyone knows, some do no. 




jb02157 said:


> Isn't that the way it usually is for women? Women look at the paycheck a guy has long before anything else


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

UMP said:


> Having money has it's own challenges.
> People hate on you just because of the car you drive.
> Family members expect you to help them out of a financial jam.
> Children are more easily spoiled and take longer to cut the cord, if at all.
> ...


Listed above are all the reasons for not sharing financial information with anyone but your accountant and/or attorney, not with family, not friends, not anyone.

If you live as you've always lived, most people are too polite to ask about your financial situation. For those that do, just be vague.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happy as a clam said:


> Btw... LOTS of people today are "millionnaires"... Through smart investing, retirement funds, business opportunities, 401-Ks.
> 
> Ever read "The Millionnaire Next Door"?
> 
> ...


Aye, especially where I live, like hell a six figure salary is considered peanuts. A million is nothing either, it'll disappear quick, 100 million, then ok, you're rich.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Kim said:


> My life now consists of shopping, then going to the gym or for lunch. David’s helping me set up a little *fake-tanning business* to keep me occupied, because *there is only so much shopping you can do!*


.....


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Justinian said:


> Listed above are all the reasons for not sharing financial information with anyone but your accountant and/or attorney, not with family, not friends, not anyone.
> 
> If you live as you've always lived, most people are too polite to ask about your financial situation. For those that do, just be vague.


I agree, that is pretty much how "old money" lives. Many of the problems @UMP listed come up with self made people, first generation wealth. Then your friends and acquaintances have seen the changes and so do the children. 

I didn't really know about my trust beyond my college education being paid for until I was 21, and it was tiered so I didn't have access right away. I also always had access to the family attorney and prenups, trusts and things that protect "family money" are the rule not the exception.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I've heard of stories of Russian woman in NYC that would buy some expensive dresses, shoes and bags and then head out to the city to high end places to meetup with rich men. The scam was basically whomever hooked up first would try to get knocked up and then try to find her "friend"/partner in crime a friend of her new husbands to hook up with.. 

Oddly enough I heard it once from a Russian man who owned a computer store and then from someone else unrelated.. 

You know as crappy is it might sound, more power to you if you can do it and live with yourself.. I just don't want to be the poor sap on the side why my GF is actually looking to hook a bigger fish.. 

As a side note. I think those are just actors for the pictures.. I cannot imagine for a moment that she and even he would give themselves up like that.. It just makes him look like a dope..


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Badsanta's instructions on marrying a Millionaire! 

#1 Something about how frustrating life is...
#2 Promises for instant gratifacation...

(scroll down)

Blah blah blah

(scroll down)

#24 Still no actual tips on HOW TO DO IT!

(scroll down)

Blah blah blah

(scroll down)

Now for only three easy payments of $34.95 you can register for my one day workshop on HOW ALL THIS WORKS. *As soon as I raise a well over a million dollars doing these workshops, You will even get to watch ME tell my wife that she finally did it!!!!*


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Article from The Daily Mail :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never felt men like this get enough credit. They're smart guys and have to know this is a business deal.

I'd be he knows what he got and for whatever reason it suits him.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Seems to me there is no real difference between "how to get a woman who is hotter than you to have sex with you" and "how to get a man who is richer than you to marry you/buy you stuff".

Being that there are 1,000's of PUA blogs, books and articles....I don't see why this is any more unsavory than those creeper manuals.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Where's that story.....here it is.

Freakonomics » The Economics of Gold-Digging


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The only think she seems to have lied about is the type of place she was working at.

She did a lot of what is suggested to men here... do things to look better. She start dressing more upscale. She went to some professional to lose her accent which was apparently some lower class English accent.

They met, fell in love, got married. Besides all his other businesses they have opened as tanning business which it sounds like she runs.

ETA: I tried to find something more current on her but nothing came up.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'd be he knows what he got


Exactly. A prostitute.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Justinian said:


> Listed above are all the reasons for not sharing financial information with anyone but your accountant and/or attorney, not with family, not friends, not anyone.
> 
> If you live as you've always lived, most people are too polite to ask about your financial situation. For those that do, just be vague.


Bingo! :iagree:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Justinian said:


> Listed above are all the reasons for not sharing financial information with anyone but your accountant and/or attorney, not with family, not friends, not anyone.
> 
> If you live as you've always lived, most people are too polite to ask about your financial situation. For those that do, just be vague.


Yes, 
But my kryptonite is fancy cars.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The bar for millionaire is set way too low so even I qualify in terms of assets 

The big benchmark should be available cash flow. This rules out a lot of small business owners or fixed income salaried folk like me because regardless of assets, a lifestyle requires a steady flow of cash.

My neighborhood is 90% or more executive men with mostly trophy wives and the occasional trust fund people, dual earners, etc. 

The big decision is spend for house vs spend for lifestyle like travel and finer things. Most people go for the house - bad idea - thinking the lifestyle will follow. Not always a correct assumption.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I think she settled. She should have gone for a man with gazillions of mulas.

You know what they say about marrying for money. YOU EARN EVERY PENNY OF IT.:surprise:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Dr. Evil: Let's demand 1 MILLION DOLLARS!

Number 2: Umm, that's not that much money these days

Dr. Evil: ok people, I've been frozen for 30 years. You have to tell me these things. .... throw me a friggen bone here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

My wife is from a wealthy family. I doubt our marriage will last long term. Just to very different people, and some of that is definitely due to how we see money.


----------

